# Guess what this dummy did



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Like I needed another one but couldn't help myself when I saw this come up and for a low start to bidding only to find I was one of myself to bid on her and it should be arriving in just over a week, here are some pre photo's from the seller.
































Its a solid wood D-68SW Harvest 1989.Ship


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

She looks good from here,...let us know how she sounds...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great looking axe Ship...congrats !!

Dave


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous!! The pick guard and the stripe on the neck look really pleasing to the eyes.

If you ever want to unload it, can I have first dibs??:smile:

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

That's a beautiful washburn... Now this dummy wants one too...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a Washburn similar to that except it was a sort of slope shoulder dread shape. Wish I still had it, as I always need another for various reasons, but I dealt it to fund something else. It was a great flattop that I got for a song because it had been damaged in transit to the dealer who cut me a huge deal on it. If yours sounds as good, you've got yourself one nice guitar.

Btw, that pickguard is nice, and the sides look sweet too.

Was there a case or bag in the deal? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Yep it should be sweet*

Mooh it comes with a hard case, it is a solid spruce top,rosewood pickguard, with maple rosewood binding and has a really nice abalone Washburn inlay.
In 2006 I attended a Acoustic Washburn gathering in Las Vegas where a bunch of folks got together to play Acoustics and I played one that was very similar to this one and I tried to get the guy to sell it to me but it was a no go, so when this came along on E-bay I just had to have her, I have been looking for a D51SW Apache Washburn but they are very rare and expensive when they do come up, was offered one by a friend but he just informed me the neck has a crack in it that developed all of a sudden ( he is totally unsure as to how or why this has happened,) but I didn't want to get into any repairs right now so I knew this one was meant to be, she should sound as sweet as ever with that Rosewood three piece back, and it was nice dealing wiht someone who understood what I wanted, from an E-bay seller,and the price was to nice to pass up $450.00 US for a solid wood guitar witha very decent guitar case, can't beat the price.Ship


----------

